# Re-homed Colombian



## m3s4 (Apr 3, 2012)

This poor guy has had (2) homes already, and didn't last in either. 

One owner said he was too aggressive, the other said he was too big and ate too much. 

?

Sounds like a tegu!

Anyways, to make a long story short, I've been checking him out over the last month at our local reptile shop (where's he's been sold and refunded 2x).

When the owners of the shop let me hold him, I really liked his laid back style. Tame as can be...I mean, totally mellow and calm. He eats right out of your hand, and for being 6-8 months old, he must be extremely used to, and quite tolerable of, people. 

Sunday they informed me that the 3rd buyer who had a deposit on him backed out - so now, he has a new home...With a new enclosure...

This colombian is totally NOT like one in that, he isn't flighty, nervous, aggressive, won't huff, no attitude - none of that...It's an a-typical colombian from what I've seen, and aside from that, he's just cool as hell...Nothing spooks him and he'll lay on me like my arg. that's 5 years his elder...It's crazy how different their personalities are. 

Tai:


----------



## frost (Apr 3, 2012)

thats one of the better looking Colombians iv seen O.O


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 3, 2012)

Reminds me of Kodo when he was younger.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 3, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> Reminds me of Kodo when he was younger.



Do you have any new pics of Kodo?


----------



## Bntegus (Apr 3, 2012)

that cool great looking tegu.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 4, 2012)

m3s4 said:


> dragonmetalhead said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of Kodo when he was younger.
> ...



[attachment=4152]

Just took this for you with my laptop. Took several tried to get it, as Kodo was being a squirmy little bugger.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 4, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> m3s4 said:
> 
> 
> > dragonmetalhead said:
> ...



Nice - and I must say, that's an amazing looking colombian...He's packed on quite some size. 

He looks great...Won't be long before Mr. Tai and Sketchy Skoob hit their growth spurts and really pack it on. 

Sam looked to be about the same size as Kodo before he passed...He was almost 4 years old and seemed to shed once a month for quite some time. 

Gotta love large tegus and yours is a prime example of a pristine, very well kept colombian. 

Props bro.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you so much!  I try very hard to make sure Kodo is happy and healthy. It makes me happy to take quality care of my animals. Kodo's become quite a beast, he's about three feet now.


----------



## Aardbark (Apr 4, 2012)

Great looking gu. Im glad that he finaly found a good home.


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 4, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Great looking gu. Im glad that he finaly found a good home.



Thanks, you and I both. 

I'll be sure to post updates as well as pics and vids when they become available. 




dragonmetalhead said:


> Thank you so much!  I try very hard to make sure Kodo is happy and healthy. It makes me happy to take quality care of my animals. Kodo's become quite a beast, he's about three feet now.



What's his diet mainly consist of now? 

The new juvies won't even touch live food atm, they're already become spoiled on the turkey/egg/water mix (I just call it slurry) with added calcium/vitamin sups.. A number of monitor owners feed this, as well as the keepers at lllreptile.com (for their monitors and tegus)

It's by no means a new recipe, but I recently found out about it and gave it a try - these guys absolutely love it. 

(1) lb. lean ground turkey
(2) eggs, raw, include the shell
10 oz. water
1 tb. spoon of calcium powder
1 tb. spoon of vitamins sups

Blend everything together until you have a nice, milk-shake like consistency. Make's quite a lot of food that can then be refrigerated. 

This has in fact been used as a staple, most notably by the San Diego Zoo.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 5, 2012)

I feed Kodo a variety of things, and I try not to give him the same thing two days in a row. When he was younger, his diet was pretty much insect-based: crickets, grasshoppers, nightcrawlers, snails, and mice. He still eats snails form time to time, but he's upgraded from mice to rats. The rest of his diet consists of gizzards, liver, lean stew meat (beef and pork), silversides, turkey, and hard-boiled eggs. Kodo is also a fan of my mom's lamp chops, but those are only an occasional treat. This diet is far from static, I intend to add more things to it. I am going to order some chicks and I wold like it if he would eat some shrimp.


----------



## frost (Apr 5, 2012)

couldent help but notice the iron maiden stuff in the background. love that band.=]


----------



## m3s4 (Apr 5, 2012)

dragonmetalhead said:


> I feed Kodo a variety of things, and I try not to give him the same thing two days in a row. When he was younger, his diet was pretty much insect-based: crickets, grasshoppers, nightcrawlers, snails, and mice. He still eats snails form time to time, but he's upgraded from mice to rats. The rest of his diet consists of gizzards, liver, lean stew meat (beef and pork), silversides, turkey, and hard-boiled eggs. Kodo is also a fan of my mom's lamp chops, but those are only an occasional treat. This diet is far from static, I intend to add more things to it. I am going to order some chicks and I wold like it if he would eat some shrimp.



Let us know if he eats the shrimp. 

I fed Sam tuna as well as some sardines a few times...And like Kodo, he ate a few snails as well. 

I often think my tegus eat better then I do


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 5, 2012)

frost said:


> couldent help but notice the iron maiden stuff in the background. love that band.=]



Ditto. I'm seeing them for the sixth time this summer. That poster is signed by everyone except Adrian Smith.


----------

